# How did he do that? All is revealed now!



## DJP

Amazing trick

OK

Look at the link above that shows a magician on the Americas Got Talent show.

Pretty cool trick or what?

If you want to know or can't work it out for yourself then let me know and I'll give you the answer plus a link to another site that shows a variation of this illusion performed by a world class illusionist. When you watch that even if you know how it's done, you'll wonder how he did it.
Dennis

*This is how*

CUT IN HALF TRICK
Right you asked for it.
I claim no credit in telling you how it was done; I actually saw it on a video in Daily Motion that spilled the beans on quite a few magic tricks and elusions. Sadly it's been closed down, so until I find another site all the other tricks will fall into the "how the h**L, did he do that" category.
As I originally said the cut a man in half illusion was performed by Kevin James, in his audition on Americas Got talent. As a one-time member of David Copperfield's Illusion creation team, you would expect David Copperfield himself to have a better version of the illusion. So here's how I read it was done.
Notice that the guy who is supposedly cut in half is supporting himself on the table, and when he's actually cut in half the "doctor" miraculously blocks your view of the actual body cut. The "man" himself is in reality two midgets in a specially constructed frame that makes them both appear as one single person. The top half is a midget who sits on a platform with his knees folded in front of his chest. (Note the shoulder width compared with the big barrel chest) When he's cut in half he falls onto the table, but has to be picked up to get him upright on the table, he's then able to lift himself up off the table with his hands so you can see right underneath him. Also look at the legs that are left, the cut leaves a section of his white top still attached to his trousers, and that makes the lower legs section longer so that the guy in the bottom can stand upright, and take the weight of the top half of the body, on the frame he's wearing. The location points and locks holding them together are covered by cloth on the top of the legs and the bottom of the body. The top half of the body is then carried onto the low trolley and has again to be turned over by hand for the re-joining. The legs are then laid down and the doctor again blocks your view whilst the legs literally jump into position for them to lock back together again. Note also how the "doctor" and "nurse" have to lever him upright (remember he can't pivot at the waist). Another give away is look how far the gusset of the trousers are between his legs from what is supposed to be his waist (don't think there are many midgets with long legs knocking about). Knowing how it's doesn't detract from just how good the illusion looks if you don't know. Watch the video again now you know!
.
.
Now look at the second link I've sent. This is the David Copperfield version of the same sort of illusion performed live in Las Vegas. This is much simpler to do and whilst it looks very realistic on stage the second video gives it all away, and shows just how simple the trick is, but is made to look better with a bit of showbiz sparkle. Incidentally in case you were wondering the music used in David Copperfield's trick was the theme score from the film "The Rocketeer", knew I'd heard it before but took a while to place it.

I must admit I think that I'm going to stop looking for the answers, as it takes the "magic" out of the trick (no pun intended)




 Watch this David Copperfield illusion





 second video explains how it was done


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

With a chain saw.

dave p :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne

Okay...how does it do it? I can't figure it out! :?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

My guess would be a midget (bottom half) and a guy with no legs (top half).


----------



## DJP

I will reveal all tomorrow!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

DJP said:


> I will reveal all tomorrow!


bugger...I though I had it then.


----------



## Tezmcd

amazing hoever he did it - TELL TELL


----------



## HarleyDave

Stunning - Do tell...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ilya

*The truth about the Kevin James trick-Sawed man*

this is the link with the solution) http://blogs.howstuffworks.com/2010...nbelievable-chainsaw-accident-by-kevin-james/


----------

